# Just Bought A Kiev 60



## James

Yep I did it. Pics below. These are New In Box and have gone through Hartblei's service center all though bought from grizzley in the Ukraine bought maybe 4 MIG clocks from her and one Marine double boxed chronometer.

So the unit is NIB but has been flocked, cleaned, lubricated and adjusted, frame spacing checked and shutter speed adjusted, that meaning all the bugs worked out and an Ilford test roll ran through it for results. Comes with waist level and TTL meter which too has been calibrated. All for 200 bucks

Should be interesting can't wait to get my hands on it!

Pics of the unit I am getting.


----------



## James

Plus a few off the net of the Kiev 60


----------



## William_Wilson

I bought one years ago that didn't have any of that stuff done to it, what a friggin nightmare. :lol:

It will be interesting to see if you can get a few rolls through it without it acting up. Get yourself an Arsat 30mm fisheye for it, just make sure it has been stripped down and had the dust and oil cleaned up. Oh, one more thing, it's like carring an old TV set around. 

Later,

William


----------



## James

Oh I know they are heavy.

Here is all u need to ever know lmao. Kind of like an old car, but I am glad its been done already by a pro

http://www.kievaholic.com/kiev60kalibration.html


----------



## William_Wilson

I had a look in the apartment and found mine. Here it is with the 30mm on it.



















You should have one of these on hand.










The only meter better than the LED meter in the prism finder is... anything at all.









Later,

William


----------



## chris l

I have 3 of these; heavy!. Two 6x6 and a Hartblei 645

I have a number of lenses - the Arsenal 80mm is on a par with the Biometer. Excellent!

The Russian 50mm is fair, the MIR 65mm is superb. The Kiev 150 is good, the Sonnar superb.

Lens hoods and a tripod, mate. That mirror makes a lot of vibration...

There was a Dutch company used to sell them; Roskam, 2 of mine came from them, but I don't think they're involved any more.

A good studio camera, but if I'm going for a walk I'll take the Rollei or the Ensign.

The filters are good, if made from plate glass!

The meter head is useless; never found one that was of any use; use the WLF or the plain prism.

With medium speed film and ID11 they make negs indistinguishable from German lenses. TheChinese FP3 clone is good.

I have loads of bits, lenses filters etc, so if you need anything. Y/G filter is good for B/W.


----------



## James

Oooh lots of stuff and more things!

Great!!

Oh Willie, the lens hmmm. Now hmmm. I gotta get one I prefer wide angle

Its the Arsat 80mm, 2.8. Guys, does anyone know what the filter diameter is on the standard 80mm? I am hoping its 62mm or 72mm cause I have some B&W and Hoya MC.

I did get the one oddly enough without the mirror lock up after modification. I figure if it was not made with one its just one more thing to go wrong and one more possible source of a light leak.

Yes heard better to just use the sunny 16 rule lol when it comes to metering but Zhanna says she has been selling these for 15 years and that on these Hartblei did the meter too so will see

......


----------



## William_Wilson

The Arsesat 80mm has a 62mm thread. 

Later,

William


----------



## James

excellent. I have a polarizer, yellow, red, uv and 1a for it then

...........


----------



## chris l

William_Wilson said:


> I had a look in the apartment and found mine. Here it is with the 30mm on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have one of these on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only meter better than the LED meter in the prism finder is... anything at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Is that the 30mm ?Mir?, that takes rear mounted filters? If so, I had one for a while; lovely bit of glass.

Although my Ilford manual, (thanks Mach), has an exposure guide for all times of year and varying latitudes(!), I use a Gossen Lunasix that I've had for about twenty years and highly recommend. Even meters flash, and cumulative multi flash (used to be good for cave photography)

And, of course, a Weston V with Invercone.... and a II and a III and there's some cine meters kicking about somewhere, and some Leningrads, and.......

Still find myself saying, "Well I don't care what the meter says, I'm giving it another half a stop..."

"Expose your shadows, develop your highlights." "Yes, Mr. Adams"

I wonder why they never made a Kiev 60 motorwind...


----------



## William_Wilson

chris l said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a look in the apartment and found mine. Here it is with the 30mm on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have one of these on hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only meter better than the LED meter in the prism finder is... anything at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the 30mm ?Mir?, that takes rear mounted filters? If so, I had one for a while; lovely bit of glass.
> 
> Although my Ilford manual, (thanks Mach), has an exposure guide for all times of year and varying latitudes(!), I use a Gossen Lunasix that I've had for about twenty years and highly recommend. Even meters flash, and cumulative multi flash (used to be good for cave photography)
> 
> And, of course, a Weston V with Invercone.... and a II and a III and there's some cine meters kicking about somewhere, and some Leningrads, and.......
> 
> Still find myself saying, "Well I don't care what the meter says, I'm giving it another half a stop..."
> 
> "Expose your shadows, develop your highlights." "Yes, Mr. Adams"
> 
> I wonder why they never made a Kiev 60 motorwind...
Click to expand...

You are correct sir, that is a 45, which raises the question: Where did I leave the 30? I guess it doesn't matter, I doubt I'll ever use it again. :lol:

A motordrive on a 60! It would have needed a motorcycle battery to operate it. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I used to have a Keiv 60 & a Pentacon S for that matter, lovely great lumps. Unfortunately I got them just before I found out that film used gelatin whereapon I had to stop using it


----------



## William_Wilson

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I used to have a Keiv 60 & a Pentacon S for that matter, lovely great lumps. Unfortunately I got them just before I found out that film used gelatin whereapon I had to stop using it


I think it would be accurate to say you chose to stop using it. Free will exists, if even in a modified form. 

Later,

William


----------



## James

I passed on an Arsat 30mm an hour ago lost it by 10 bucks fleabay 200587497583. I need to get the camera in hand first mind you cool lens.

Then at the end I thought jeez been with the fish eyes before in 35mm. Cool but not an every day lens but still damn cool

Here is the Arsat I just let go 










I am leaning towards the Zeiss Jena Flektogon 4/50mm. A little more usable and damn nice lens too little more money. So its like 26mm in 35mm format vs the Arsat 30mm of about 16mm in 35mm format


----------



## William_Wilson

The Zeiss would be a good choice.

I had a Praktica 35mm many years ago. It had a multicoated 50mm from the old Zeiss factory. It was a fast lens that churned out sharp colourful handheld shots, inspite of my ineptitude. 

Later,

William


----------



## James

Well be lucky to see it here by even the end of next week, well maybe, she did ship it same day. Now gotta get film hmm.

May stick with just B&W, for the era effect lol. Hmm still lots of choices.

B&W I guess my choice is of the following

Rollei Infrared 120 Film

Ilford Delta 100

Kodak TMax 100

Maybe a Velvia RVP100 to try some color I guess but prob pickup a pack of the Delta 100


----------



## James

Hmm Vistek takes paypal now cool. Ordered a pack of the Ilford saves me driving into the city actually cheaper this way. Thats are best pro shop or I think it still is.

See their developing costs are $4.50 for a roll Canadian bucks lol. And $0.30 per print or $0.65 with pro proofing. Not bad. Those are 5x5's but usually would get 8x8's if available as regular print

........


----------



## chris l

I bought a film scanner; enables me to use all my old cameras up to 5x4 and then turn the results digital.

I've been using the Chinese B&W 120 film and it's good. I dev everything in D-76 at varying dilutions and it workd well with the Chinese.

A lenshood improves these lenses...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a Keiv 60 & a Pentacon S for that matter, lovely great lumps. Unfortunately I got them just before I found out that film used gelatin whereapon I had to stop using it
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be accurate to say you chose to stop using it. Free will exists, if even in a modified form.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

For me there was no choice :no:


----------



## chris l

Found one, the 6C, in the black hole under the stairs...

The lens at lower right is my favourite; a P6 Zeiss Biometar 80mm.

The camera is wearing a Russian 45mm, a good compromise wideangle.

Want any tubes, James? I seem to have many sets...

Try and find a good Moskva 5; they're fun, too. And portable!











​


----------



## James

Thanks!

Let me get the camera in hand first. It may end up going in the corner with the rest of the eastern block stuff ha


----------



## James

Well it arrived today was sitting outside my door. And true enough it is brand new, with all accessories, flocked and tuned at least it all feels smooth and free. Already covered in dust lol. Lens is clean all looks good. Now time to play, soon. Got the all black one

Great lil piece of history regardless. The old arsenal plant. Made in the good ol Ukraine! Big camera big film

Anyway some poorly lit quick pics no tripod so a bit blurry, it interrupted my day now back to work........


----------



## James




----------



## William_Wilson

It will be interesting to see your results. I notice, in true Easstern European style, they missed blacking out the advance lever. They were never sticklers for details. 

Later,

William


----------



## mel

Always had a notion for one of those - never got round to it though. :sadwalk:

Had a clunky old Zenith and at one time three Praktika "B", but 35 mil of course. Don't make 'em like they used to - mumble, grumble :lol:









Come to think of it, I still have one of the Practika "B" in the loft, haven't seen it in six or seven years, assume it's stll there - might bay it and see what happens. I've also got a Chinese TLR up there, the really, really cheap one, takes 120/620 roll film, can't remember the name - was it maybe "Seagull" ? :lookaround:

I remember it took some PDG pictures for a box costing less than $20/Â£15, but of couirse some of that was down to the big film size allowing enlargemnets to look excellent even with the cheapo lens and box! :notworthy:


----------



## James

Its really old school Mel I like it already just has a cool factor to it. Pop in the best film I can get and see what happens! With film a lot can fail in the developing that's why I grabbed 5 rolls of pro B&W. With individual pro proofing at one of our pro labs its still reasonable for B&W. Practika jeez they were the old standard it seems

William, should be interesting. I have been playing with the TTL meter for an hour. Testing it in conditions from low light to day light. I know the meters always get a bad rap on these. Its just under 1 stop out in low light and 2/3 stop out in day light so I will try it with the TTL meter just remembering to open the lens 1 click over the metered results. I mean hand held you are really only choosing from shutter speeds of 1/125, 1/250, 1/500 and 1/1000 so almost shutter priority if you look at it like that. Best results are around 5.6 - 11, so pretty simply choices really you are pretty much flipping the shutter between 1/125-1/250-1/500 and really just adjusting the f-stop on the lens. See what happens in the test films. I think its pushing it to hand hold these at 1/125th unless well braced against something. We are talking without flash I don't intend to mount a flash nor its flash brkt

Its new lol. And its been adjusted and dismantled I can tell. They did not adjust the meter because you have to peel back the leather and re-glue it. They did the shutter speed, flocked it, I would say the focus screen was done and frame spacing for sure


----------



## James

It does look weird with a Japan filter on it though. Film yea OK, but at least it came with the Kueb ( KIEV ) strap which was cool


----------



## William_Wilson

mel said:


> I've also got a Chinese TLR up there, the really, really cheap one, takes 120/620 roll film, can't remember the name - was it maybe "Seagull" ? :lookaround:


You are correct sir, Seagull is a brand of Chinese TLR. They had a few different models over the years, which were generally copies of "real" cameras.







They sold under other names as well, Pearl River is the one that first comes to mind.

Later,

William


----------



## chris l

Try it on a tripod, James; you'll be amazed at the difference. That huge mirror slapping backwards and forwards creates a good deal of movement...

The early Seagull 4 TLR, made from the late 50's had a 3 element lens; later and currently they have a 4element Tessar clone lens, and are quality cameras, although for the price new you can buy a used Rollei!. Seagull made a range of other cameras including Ikon copies: I've been looking for a good one of these for years... settled for Moskva 2s and 5s instead.

This  is a Seagull I would love...

Luddite? Me?


----------



## James

Yes its a big mirror! Guess I have to locate my 3/8 to 1/4 adapter I know its somewhere.


----------



## chris l

James said:


> Yes its a big mirror! Guess I have to locate my 3/8 to 1/4 adapter I know its somewhere.


I have a little box of them; getting smaller as the years go by -saw them on special at a closing down sale and bought 50 at 30 pence each in the '80's! One in each of the Rolleis, the Kievs and the Ikons, a few in the Moskvas....


----------



## William_Wilson

James said:


> Yes its a big mirror! Guess I have to locate my 3/8 to 1/4 adapter I know its somewhere.


Didn't yours come with one? Check the box and the camera itself, mine had one already threaded in.

Later,

William


----------



## James

William_Wilson said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its a big mirror! Guess I have to locate my 3/8 to 1/4 adapter I know its somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't yours come with one? Check the box and the camera itself, mine had one already threaded in.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

nope, mind you did not look back in the box, found one already

the meter did come ready to take 3xlr44's which I was happy with


----------



## James

Oh my, espanolita surprised me I really should keep this one what a gal. Give me 30 minutes here


----------



## James

Alrighty. This was so hot damn. Out did herself once again...................

Yep Chicken Kiev right out of the oven, my camera gave her an idea for mid evening munchies. What more can I ask really out of life 

Quick shot under the lamp before settling in for the eve. l8r










.........


----------



## TomGW

I had two Pentacon Six(es) with the Zeiss lenses and really liked them, then traded the whole lot for a Bronica SQB. Now 100% digital, although I still have a 150mm Bronica lens that needs a new home.


----------



## William_Wilson

TomGW said:


> I had two Pentacon Six(es) with the Zeiss lenses and really liked them, then traded the whole lot for a Bronica SQB. Now 100% digital, although I still have a 150mm Bronica lens that needs a new home.


The Pentacons may of had a thing or two wrong with them, but the Kiev really is a weak sister in comparison. The East Germans managed to build good cameras inspite of the Soviets.

Later,

William


----------

